#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  Rb não acessa remotamente atraves do ip cloud

## vilc

bom dia, troquei meu modem do velox e não consigo mas, ter acesso através do ip cloud, tento acessar de fora e da erro, o modem está em bridge, ele funcionava com o modem antigo, mas tinha uns 15 dias antes de trocar o modem que eu não acessa pois estava sem tempo, depois que troquei fui tentar acessar e não consigo mais. agora não sei se é do modem novo ou se já estava sem acesso antes.

----------


## marcelorodrigues

Cria uma regra de accept na porta 8291 e entra no site www.meuip.com.BR e confere se o IP que aparecer é o mesmo que o mikrotik está recebendo, se não for deve ser porque a operadora sua está fazendo Carrier NAT aí é só a operadora que tem que liberar a porta do winbox

----------


## vilc

bom dia, cancelei o velox e estou usando um link de 10 megas ppoe na rb 750, e tbm não consigo acessar de fora.
ele da o erro: ERROR: wrong username or password
sendo que meu usuário e senha estão corretos.

----------


## luishenrique

Tem que liberar a porta 8291 no modem, ou dar DMZ pro IP da RB

----------


## edilsonmsf

Boa tarde!
Estou passando pelo mesmo problema, tinha um oi velox e essa semana mudei para um provedor local, acontece que após a mudança eu acabei perdendo o acesso remoto do meu mikrotik que está configurado no ip/clould. Quando tento fazer o login dá usuário e senha incorretos, o que me leva a crer que o acesso está sendo direcionado para um servidor da empresa que me fornece a internet e não para o meu. Alguém pode me dá uma dica de como resolver?

----------


## krinn22

> Boa tarde!
> Estou passando pelo mesmo problema, tinha um oi velox e essa semana mudei para um provedor local, acontece que após a mudança eu acabei perdendo o acesso remoto do meu mikrotik que está configurado no ip/clould. Quando tento fazer o login dá usuário e senha incorretos, o que me leva a crer que o acesso está sendo direcionado para um servidor da empresa que me fornece a internet e não para o meu. Alguém pode me dá uma dica de como resolver?


Irmão Já verificou se a operadora ou empresa que vc esta pegando link nao esta usando o link dedicado? com um IP fixo? se ela estiver, para vc conseguir usar o teu de forma normal... ela precisaria fazer algumas regras no nat de redirecionamento e outras de accept para a porta na qual vc vai usar o acesso remoto...

----------


## meuvoecego

Pessoal, verifiquem se vocês esta usando a versão Bugfix only que esta na 6.40.8, eu tirei desse versão e coloquei na current e deu certo, para ter certeza voltei a versão bugfix only e parou de funcionar

Para mudar a versão e só ir até > System - Packages - click em CHECK FOR UPDATE e muda para a versao current. Espero ter ajudado

----------


## edilsonmsf

> Irmão Já verificou se a operadora ou empresa que vc esta pegando link nao esta usando o link dedicado? com um IP fixo? se ela estiver, para vc conseguir usar o teu de forma normal... ela precisaria fazer algumas regras no nat de redirecionamento e outras de accept para a porta na qual vc vai usar o acesso remoto...


Bom dia amigo, na verdade eu não tenho como solicitar da empresa o redirecionamento do nat, pois não compro link dedicado deles, o incrível é que acessava normalmente minha rb ativando apenas o ip>cloud, e de uma hora pra outra começou a aparecer a notificação "connection refused. Já pesquisei bastante e não encontrei a solução. Alguém tem alguma dica?

----------


## meuvoecego

Pessoal, verifiquem se vocês esta usando a versão Bugfix only que esta na 6.40.8, eu tirei desse versão e coloquei na current e deu certo, para ter certeza voltei a versão bugfix only e parou de funcionar

Para mudar a versão e só ir até > System - Packages - click em CHECK FOR UPDATE e muda para a versao current. Espero ter ajudado

----------


## shadowman

cara o meu tambem paro depois de 12 dias usando o endereco remoto do cloud do mikrotik para acesso remotamente mau servidor de filmes jellyfin quase perti meu clientes no 5 dia no cloud do mikrotik paro mais 30 minutos depois volta a fucionar agora nao fuciona mais tive q assina um plano no site no-ip pois o teste antes de usa o cloud do mikrotik tava usando no-ip mais a cada 30 dias enho q ir no site para fonfirma existencia mais o pago nao acontece isso por isso q eu queria usa o mikroitk mais vi q nao é bom pode causa preju.

lembrando eu uso a operadore vivi fribra abri portas normal sem restrição 

a versão do mikrotik 6.48.4 stable ou estavel

alguem sabe o q ouve. no momento to usado o no-ip mesmo da uma olhada: http://moviehouse.ddns.net:8096 antes era assim usando mikroik:
http://dd340dd3d79c.sn.mynetname.net:8096 agora voto a fuciona do nada o q sera isso esse endereço q ele gera vem di um servidor mikrotik ou é do proprio aparelhos da mikrotik e por q ele para do nada e dessa vez demoro mais pra volta sem eu ter feito nada sem reinicia o aparelho ou mexe as configuraçoes sem ter feito ele para de fuciona e depois volta 

usuario: fgt4539

Senha: fgt4539

ao acesso os conteudo nao vai reproduzir pos ta restrito, mais podera vero tudo q a no serviço mais caso queira um teste de 24horas gratis

----------

